# Belly updated



## dave17a (Mar 18, 2015)

20150302_184223.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 2, 2015


















20150317_174639.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 18, 2015






Showed  chipotle pic before and cant wait to slice and share, Bear's plus powder. . Bottom is all Bear's tq recipe. Top two is the pepper and bottom is maple with equal amounts of  both. this is 24 hrs. of pitmasters choice pellets. Could be 25, put apple and peach, went out after bout 3 hrs.  Did buy nuther case to do up. thinking of the chipotle on 12 lbs. Oh have sold 18 lbs. it went quick. Had only fried up 1 lbs. for us. Everybody luvs it. Just trying to get money back and buy more to process which I ordered today, and experiment more on flavors. Luv doing this. Work construction and these boys luv it.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice, looking good


----------

